# When is the best time to hunt coyotes



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

What is the best time to hunt coyotes ...... when do you guys have the best luck hunting yotes


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

stop posting so many damn topics, instead use the search feature and search the forum, this has been answered many times before, or even better get a book or video on people hunting coyotes


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

this is how you learn...........................


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

No, once again, use the god damned Search feature at the top of the page, you dont learn by posting the same topic that has already been posted for the 50th time


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Take it easy John M. you do realize there is no rule that states you must answer every post. Don't answer them if you don't want to. But as for the question. you can call yotes any time. I prefer to go by the lunar tables. Thet are in your local newspaper on the sport page as feeding times. Don't get me wrong I go every chance I get but I make it a point to be in the woods when the paper says it will be a good feeding time. And as for what part of day. I like to call at dawn, dusk or between 10pm and 3 am. I've had the most success night hunting between those times. Others may lead you differently and they have dogs to prove it but this is what works for me


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

John that was very well put and that is how you learn Something new posted would be nice to read :beer:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks 280 , I think he should post something(if he has to) that hasnt been posted before, for example, a good question that i dont think ive seen asked on this forum would be "Do you prefer ground or stand when hunting coyotes? and are both effective" not the stuff hes asking like "what time to hunt coyotes, sdhandgunner have you called anything in with your ecaller(i think that topic was a complete waste because if he hasnt had any sucess with it why would he build another one with the same mechanics)"
Im not trying to be mean or anything coyote hunter but if you must ask all these questions, ask them in one topic, not 50, if these questions just pop up in your head randomly, then make one topic a week with the questions you have or just simply do a google search or buy a book
:beer:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

wigglesworth said:


> john...take a hike, no need for an A-hole on the site. I have had dogs run in at sun up, sun down, and in between. my favorite is evening calling. Although last time I was out I called in doubles at 2PM off a private lake.


Hey how am i being an *******? by telling him this topic has been posted 10 times, just simply use the search is being an *******? I never called him names like that and stooped down to your level, im trying to help him so his questions can get answered more quickly


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

For wiggleworth to call someone an a hole is like calling the kettle black I have read many of his comments to people At first I thought he owned the site until I found out differently 280


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

After reviewing coyote hunters posts, maybe it was logical for them to tell him to research a little. I apologize for the a-hole comment.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

IT is a RULE that name calling will not be tolerated

*Wigglesworth consider yourself warned*


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Heres my take on doing a search on a topic vs. posting a topic that has already been discussed:

Let's say I want to learn more about howling sequences? I could do a search and see what some people said about it 2 years ago. These people may not even be on this site anymore. So I could go and read what they wrote two years ago and get some knowledge. But as we all know new people visit this site everyday. Why is it so bad for someone to post another thread on howling sequences (my example) to get some input from some new members or site visitors? Catch my drift? Let people learn.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Haha yea I've been a bad boy. Anyways I was in one of those moods that night! I apologized! Just dont want any gang activity. Brad it took you a while to reply, where have you been. I was hunting near Lamoure this past weekend, and there was a coyote tourny goin on. I never heard anything of it. How do you find out about these tourny's, or are they keeping these local?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Heres my take on doing a search on a topic vs. posting a topic that has already been discussed:
> 
> Let's say I want to learn more about howling sequences? I could do a search and see what some people said about it 2 years ago. These people may not even be on this site anymore. So I could go and read what they wrote two years ago and get some knowledge. But as we all know new people visit this site everyday. Why is it so bad for someone to post another thread on howling sequences (my example) to get some input from some new members or site visitors? Catch my drift? Let people learn.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Yeah i kinda do , but that same question/topic was posted the previous day alls he had to do was scroll down and look for it, i wasnt trying to insult him saying its wrong, what i was saying is that if he wanted the answer a little quicker he coudve used the search or scrolled down, and i recomended him getting a book on predator hunting or getting a video, so he would learn all the basics and come here with questions like where would you recomend hunting coyotes at in north dakota ,something that hasnt been asked 50 times, and coyote hunter just gave me a very ignorant personal message saying that he can do whatever he wants and i can suck his **** , which i didnt find very nice considering i gave him some advice.
:beer: Thanks coyote hunter that PM made my day


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Wigglesworth,

I see you said LaMoure had a contest.It was advertised on this forum.Dick Monson made a post on Jan 5th.Stating there was a derby in LaMoure.Its titled Derby.New Salem is this Saturday and the Coyote Classic is Friday and Saturday.Valley City is the 28th of Jan.

Hope this helps


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

So, what is the answer to Coyote hunters question? Please don't tell me to do a little research


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Well if you cant click the search button and type "time to hunt coyotes" then you shouldnt even be in the feild with a gun :lol: but to answer his question the best times are first 2 hours after sunrise and 2 hours before sunset unless he is doing night hunting.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

For Sale: Ruger Mark II M77 .223 Rem. synthetic/stainless with a Simmons 8-32X44 and a Harris 9-13" swivel bipod to the highest bidder then..... J/K !!! Thanks for the answer though :toofunny:


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

Agreed with nitelite18.
Those Solunar Tables are worth watching for sure.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish I could research this before I ask, but I would really enjoy shooting at a yote in the dark with a tracer bullet. In fact I would love to video tape it. Is it legal to shoot tracers ar yotes? 
I am not BSing when I ask. I am honestly wondering if it is legal and if so, I woud like to video it and see how I missed. Also, if there was any luck involved, I would like to have the kill shot on tape.


----------

